# يسوع نور العالم



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*يسوع نور العالم*

*يوحنا 7 : 37 – 53  /   يوحنا 8 : 12 *

*يارب : *
*منذ القديم ، يستبد العطش بالإنسان في الشرق . وجئت ، فناديت بذاتك نبعة حياة تتفجر ينابيع حية في من ينهلون منك.*
*واليوم  ، يستبد بالإنسان ، في الشرق، شتىّ ألوان العطش ، لا يكاد يروي أحدها ،  حتى تتولد فيه شقوق عطش جديد … نسألك أن تمن علينا بنعمة العطش إليك ،  لعلنا نضع حدًا معقولاً لهذا اللهاث اللامتناهي وراء المادة .*

*يارب :   *
*كنت  دوماً سؤالاً محيرًا وملحًا، حتى جاء يومٌ حولك فيه الروح إلى ينبوع حياة  في كل من أجاب عن هذا السؤال بإيمان وصدق . ولقد أصبح الكثيرون ، منذ  ظهورك، سؤالاً محيرًا وملحاً ، بسببك ، حتى حولهم روحك القدوس إلى ينبوع  حياة للآخرين.*
*فمن علينا اليوم بمن يطرحك من جديد سؤالاً محيراً وملحاً، ومن علينا بالإجابة بصدق على مثل هذا السؤال.*

*يارب : كنت وما زالت نوراً للعالم ، يهدي ويحيي.*
*واليوم  ، إذ تبهر أعيننا أضواء كثيرة ، ينوس قنديلك بإزائها ، وتسحر حياتنا أبعاد  جديدة ، يتقلص وجودك في أفقها ، هبنا من لدنك روحًا يغمر بالمعنى مبتكرات  حضارتنا المتكاثرة ، وحضورًا يعيد إلى آفاق وجودنا حجمها الحقيقي.                                                                            *​


----------



## kalimooo (3 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## كلدانية (3 ديسمبر 2010)

امين
شكرااا  على الصلاة
الجميلة 

​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> ​


*ميرسي كليمو*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> امين
> شكرااا  على الصلاة
> الجميلة
> 
> ​


*ميرسي ليكي*
*نورتي*​


----------

